# rabbit boxes



## trapper (Feb 1, 2006)

anybody still use them. knocked together 4 boxes about three weeks ago. caught 6 so far, got my first double last night. all caught around the house at different places. me and my two boys are having a great time. will be frying a mess in a couple weeks.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 1, 2006)

Oh at the memories this brings back !!!! I can remember getting up and me and my Uncle Cleve would check his rabbit boxes while Aunt Ester cooked breakfast. I remember him pulling them out and a karate chop behind the ears was all it took. I miss those days.


----------



## TallPines (Feb 1, 2006)

Anytime you have an Uncle Cleve and Aunt Ester you're bound to have some good memoreis. Reminds me of my Great Uncle Hollis and Great Aunt Eula-Mae. What ever happen to these old southern names?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 1, 2006)

TallPines said:
			
		

> Anytime you have an Uncle Cleve and Aunt Ester you're bound to have some good memoreis. Reminds me of my Great Uncle Hollis and Great Aunt Eula-Mae. What ever happen to these old southern names?



You got that right Tall Pines. My Uncle Cleve and Aunt Ester were like my second parents. They didn't have any kids so I was like their Grandchild. They were sure special to me and I sure do miss them. Not trying to hijack your thread trapper. Now back to talking rabbit boxes.


----------



## TallPines (Feb 1, 2006)

I here you Jody I miss mine as well.

Trapper - I've never could use a box for rabbits. I tried when I was a kid with no success. Let me know if you have some tips. I wouldn't mind catching a few around the house myself.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 1, 2006)

how do you make em


BTW good job


----------



## Minner (Feb 1, 2006)

I've heard that you have to used old or seasoned wood to build one. I've heard a rabbit can smell the new wood and won't enter them if you do. I've actually never caught a rabbit in one so what do I know?


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Feb 1, 2006)

Any pictures to show how they are made or what they look like?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 1, 2006)

The best rabbit box that my Uncle had was made out of an old hollered out log. He caught as many rabbits out of that one box than the rest combined.


----------



## Minner (Feb 1, 2006)

Here's a simple blue print for a rabbit box. Basically, it's just a box with a stick for a trigger in the back, a stick running parallel w/ the ground that balances, a door that closes the trap, and rope (for flexibility) connecting the three. 

This is just how we make them. I'm sure there's numerous variations on design. Again, this is a CRUDE blue print, just to illustrate.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 1, 2006)

Pictures of rabbit boxes

http://www.thomastrapping.com/rabbit.htm


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Feb 1, 2006)

Thank you guys for the pictures and drawings.


----------



## Jkidd (Feb 1, 2006)

Best trap in the WORLD is a pyramid trap. I've got 2 sitting in my kitchen roflol.. Ill set em up and take a pic for ya shortly.

Jason


----------



## Jkidd (Feb 1, 2006)

This is a top view of one set up..


----------



## Jkidd (Feb 1, 2006)

Here's a side view showing the trigger mech.. the apple goes on the end inside  the trap lol


----------



## Jkidd (Feb 1, 2006)

last.. heres the trap closed with the access door open... just reach in and grab the rabbit. I just got these traps a few weeks back and havn't set them out yet but a friend of mine got his at the same time and has already caught some. The openings between the wood in the pyramid is the key as the rabbit can see out is what I've been told. I know alot of folks on the rabbit boards swear bye them.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the blueprint, photos, and links!


----------



## N GA beagler (Feb 1, 2006)

heres another site with pretty good instruction if you want the old type box

mdc.mo.gov/nathis/woodwork/ww10/


----------



## bulldawghunter34 (Feb 1, 2006)

yeah, my grandpa used to make them all the time, we still use em


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Feb 1, 2006)

I had forgotten how to make the trigger untill I studied yours. I use to make the boxes out of sticks and finish nails. I always had better luck with these traps as compared to rabbit boxes, but I had boxes also.


----------



## short stop (Feb 1, 2006)

caught a bunch or rabbits in my day in boxes ---I used to have about 20  ---I always cught  let emrun in front of new dogs --yeah I ate  a couple too      always  built mine out of  seasoned wood - no matter the kind . Never seen a pryrimid trap , -----Folks  remember this : if the rabbit can get his head  thru a hole or crack in the board , HES  GONE .Make the lid heavy  enuf  were they cant lift it up ----Short Stop


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Feb 1, 2006)

We used to have rabbit boxes when I was little. Daddy used to make them. Man, what some great memories! I can remember one time, when Daddy said reach in there and grab that rabbit. I went to put my hand in there and he kicked the box and out came a possum! He some how knew there was a possum in there. I like to have died and he liked to have died laughing.I still to this day havent figured out how that possum got turned around.  Good memories!


----------



## Bigtimber (Feb 1, 2006)

Those were the days...spent alot of time as a kid whittlin them three sticks and building rabbit boxes.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Feb 1, 2006)

Just one suggestion to add to Minner's very good drawing of a rabbit box.  In the drawing, the stick which balances across the top connecting the trigger with the trap door is shown as too short.  It must be two inches longer than the distance from the trigger hole to the trap door.

Instead of a "rope" as shown, all you need is  cotton string or braided fishing line.


----------



## Dixiedude17 (Feb 2, 2006)

What are you baiting the boxes with?? Me and my partner have tried to catch some rabbits to train our dogs but i haven't had much luck.......  I think he caught 2 in 3 months....  We are using about 15-20 boxes at a time..


----------



## specialk (Feb 2, 2006)

we always used slices of apple for bait.....rub some juice on the entrance....


----------



## Vernon Holt (Feb 2, 2006)

I trapped rabbits from my early youth until I finished High School.

I never baited boxes and caught rabbits consistenly.  Friends that I knew who baited always caught possums.  I never caught possums in an unbaited box.

If your boxes are made of new lumber, it helps to rub green pine needles around the door and place some inside the box.

A possum will contaminate a box so badly that you are likely to only catch possoms in it.  Sink the box in a stream or lake for a week will help remove the oder.

As a last resort, eat possum.

Rabbits investigate all kinds of cavities and hollows.  This accounts for their going into an unbaited box.


----------



## Just BB (Feb 2, 2006)

Only thing I ever caught was a few greasy opossums!  But it's a fun project for a rainy day with the kids. Then you get more fun with the kids getting the Opossum out.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Feb 2, 2006)

*What do you use for bait*

What do you use to make the rabbit go into the box? or do they just find it and go in there? sorry if that is a dumb question....thanks....-Mark


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 2, 2006)

Vernon Holt said:
			
		

> I never baited boxes and caught rabbits consistenly.  Friends that I knew who baited always caught possums.  I never caught possums in an unbaited box.



What Vernon said. If you bait it, you are gonna catch possums.


----------



## matthewsman (Feb 2, 2006)

*just put it in*



			
				RackNBeardOutdoors said:
			
		

> What do you use to make the rabbit go into the box? or do they just find it and go in there? sorry if that is a dumb question....thanks....-Mark


 
ditches,buffer zones,cutover or briar patches .No bait is needed..I always caught more on wet,cold nights,they seemed to like the warmth.......

JKidd,cool trap..Those triggers are tricky...I spent hours as a kid whittling them for figure 4 deadfalls.I also used to set wires(snares)for them....I think it's against the law now though.............


----------



## trapper (Feb 3, 2006)

ok guys, give me a few days and i will post some pictures and a drawing of the boxes i made. i put my traps close to edges of yard where woods start,where i know there are runs. i use apples for bait,with a little apple cover scent just inside the door. i also toss droppings around and inside to make it seem rabbit friendly. freshen up traps every 4-5 days. my boys [2 and 5] greet me at the door every day singing "kill the wabbit", when they know we have one in a box. then they go with me to kill ,skin, and gut him. we are all lokking foward to having a good supper next sunday.


----------



## short stop (Feb 3, 2006)

I set  rabbit  boxes for  yrs I'm 34 now  and have made boxes  since I was  8-9yrs old  . I think every kid did .I  NEVER baited a box  but others  I know did ,and I always caught more ---placing  the trap is more important . Place  on the edge of a  used trail  beside a briar patch or log pile =GURANTEED SUCESS .I always  burnt  my boxes out with pine needles if I caught a possum .And If I caught another I just  got rid of that set cuz thats all you'd catch in it from then on .  Good luck yall ----and let them little ones go -- straight in the frying pan


----------



## Killdee (Feb 3, 2006)

When the squrrels get to raiding my bird feeders and suet,I set a couple rabbit boxs I built without setting them for a day or 2 to get used to it.Then I catch em and haul em over to the park.I dont do it during nesting time so the little rats wont starve.I used to run my boxs twice a day before and after school.Good memories.


----------



## kevincox (Feb 3, 2006)

Yep, I use to have about 10-15 boxes out when I was a kid. Every day when I got out of school I got on my bike and checked all my traps. I caught about 100 possums and only 2 rabbits. I caught several cats as well. I caught squirrels when I used pecans for bait. I'll never forget the first rabbit I ever caught! What a thrill! My grandfather caught one and brought the box inside the house to kill him. When he Karate chopped behind the rabbits neck, he must not hit the right spot, because we ended up chasing that rabbit all thru the house until he ran outside thru a unshut screen door. What a blast that was!


----------



## dixie (Feb 3, 2006)

Minner said:
			
		

> I've heard that you have to used old or seasoned wood to build one. I've heard a rabbit can smell the new wood and won't enter them if you do. I've actually never caught a rabbit in one so what do I know?


Your right about the wood Minner, they don't like new wood. Make sure you build them narrow enough so the rabbit can't turn around in the box, that way, when you reach in to get him, you can grab his two hind legs and pull him out.


----------



## Burl E. (Feb 4, 2006)

$69.00 for a rabbit box!  
Man, I should be making some boxes. 
Anybody want a couple for $65.00?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 4, 2006)

Here is a link to an old thread:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=25318&highlight=rabbit+gums


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Feb 5, 2006)

could any one post pics of there traps please?


----------



## Dixiedude17 (Feb 13, 2006)

Finally got me a rabbit friday.2-10-06


----------



## round@windstream.net (Feb 23, 2010)

I got some of them rabbit boxes too. I use them live metal deals also. These havahart traps work good if you camo it in good and peel up a golden delicious apple and cut up core and enjoy the rest yourself. After you catch one or two, it works even better,but if to catch a possum every once in a while, burn some oak leaves and let the smoke filter into it!!  Use rabbit pee too..


----------

